# REC--Grilled Seafood Sausage with Beurre Blanc Sauce



## PA Baker (Feb 25, 2005)

This recipe was in the food section of our paper.  From David Caltuck, owner or Chanterelle, NYC.

*Grilled Seafood Sausage with Beurre Blanc Sauce*

_For the sausage filling:_

2 egg whites
1/2 tsp salt
2 lb tilefish or sea bass fillets, cut into 1/2" cubes
2 c heavy cream (preferrably not ultra-pasturized)
(make sure all above ingredients are very cold)
1 lb fresh shrimp, peeled, deveined and coarsely chopped
1 lb sea scallops, coarsely chopped
2 (1 1/2 lb) lobsters, cooked, shelled, and meat coarsely chopped
2 oz pignolia nuts, toasted
salt to taste
pinch cayenne pepper
2 Tbsp Port (see note)
1 Tbsp brandy (see note)
Pork casing, cleaned

In a food processor, combine egg whites, salt and fish.  Puree, gradually adding the heavy cream.  Put into a metal mixing bowl.  Add shrimp, scallops, lobster, and pignolia nuts.  Mix well and season with the salt, cayenne, port and brandy.  Stuff the mixture into the pork casings.  Tie into sausage links about 4" long.  Poach in water over a low fire until thoroughly heated  and water has approached the simmering point.  Do not allow water to boil.  If water becomes too hot, the sausages will burst.  Remove from fire and allow it to cool in poaching liquid.  Chill.

Note: The port and brandy  may be omitted but do not change or substitute amounts.

_For the Beurre Blanc Sauce:_

1/4 c finely chopped shallots
1/4 c red wine vinegar
1/2 bottle white wine
3 Tbsp heavy cream (preferrably not ultra-pasturized)
3/4 lb (3 sticks) cold sweet butter, cut into small cubes
Salt
Pepper

In a non-aluminum pot, reduce shallots, vinegar, and white wine until almost dry.  Add the cream and reduce again by half.  OVer a low heat, whisk in the butter.  Season with salt and pepper to taste.  Add additional vinegar if needed, to adjust acidity to taste.

_To serve:_
Slash the tops of the sausages and brush with butter.  Broil until just browned.  Place in a 350F oven until warmed through.  Serve over Beuree Blanc Sauce.

Makes 8 appetizer servings.


----------

